# Does my spouse also need to write PTE mandatory to apply for PR in Australia?



## Ranjith Kumar (Jul 27, 2016)

Does my spouse also need to write PTE mandatory to apply for PR in Australia? She is B.Tech Graduate and having 7 yrs IT industry experience.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

I am assuming here that she is not the primary applicant but dependent of yours. So she does not need to appear for PTE.


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Ranjith, I am also sailing in the same boat.
I think the answer is YES, if you are looking to claim points from her skill set. In that case ACS is also mandate.. 

Let us wait for other seniors to answer


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

If you are not claiming point for spouse then English skills needed are much lower. 

If you are claiming point for spouse then min is IELTS 6/PTE 50

Otherwise IELTS 5/PTE 35(?) or a letter from the college will do (This is to certify that the BE course was completely in English)


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks SHARMA for the reply.. How about if she is planning to work there?

She has to go for ACS assessment right??


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Rockrider said:


> Thanks SHARMA for the reply.. How about if she is planning to work there?
> 
> She has to go for ACS assessment right??


No. Not needed.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Ranjith Kumar said:


> Does my spouse also need to write PTE mandatory to apply for PR in Australia? She is B.Tech Graduate and having 7 yrs IT industry experience.


The answer = it depends


If she's the primary applicant, then she needs to take one of the approved English tests to apply for a visa, unless she's exempt due to holding an eligible passport (she's need an English test to claim points though).
If she's a secondary applicant, then she may wish to take a test if she doesn't already meet the criteria of Functional English and you want to avoid the secondary fee ($4,885).
If she's a secondary applicant and you want to claim partner points, then she needs to take one of the approved English tests to apply for a visa, unless she's exempt due to holding an eligible passport.
If she needs a skills assessment as either primary or secondary applicant, the skills assessor may require her to take one of the English tests. You'd need to check the skills assessor's website to see which test(s) they accept.


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Maggie!!
If the spouse is a secondary applicant. And her English test will fetch points to the primary applicant 

Then, If she get Visa as a dependant along with husband, she can work in Australia if she wish.. what can be the need for a spouse to go for ACS skill assessment?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

English tests do not fetch extra points for secondary applicants. 

The Primary applicant can claim extra 5 points if the spouse has a job exp on same SOL (The job needs to be evaluated by ACS/Australia Nursing/Australia Builders etc.)

AND

The spouse needs min 6 points on each paper in IELTS. IELTS is accepted by almost all agencies though ACS allows PTE-A/TOEFL etc.


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks SHARMA... raised this as the third point in above maggie's reply did not have full information
" If she's a secondary applicant and you want to claim partner points, then she needs to take one of the approved English tests to apply for a visa, unless she's exempt due to holding an eligible passport."

Thanks a lot for clarification!!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Rockrider said:


> Thanks SHARMA... raised this as the third point in above maggie's reply did not have full information
> " If she's a secondary applicant and you want to claim partner points, then she needs to take one of the approved English tests to apply for a visa, unless she's exempt due to holding an eligible passport."
> 
> Thanks a lot for clarification!!!


Yes, claiming partner points requires more than simply completing an English test. She would need to be under 50 years old and also have a positive skills assessment for an occupation on the same occupation list as yours. My original post was simply addressing why she may or may not need to take an English test.


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Sure Maggie.. Thanks for elaborating. Cheers


----------



## sonychd11 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi
My wife has applied for 489 visa & i m going as dependent.I have applied for visa & got a email that either i give IELTS or pay $4890.I am happy to pay money but its been 1 month now i haven't heard back from them.What should i do?


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

sonychd11 said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife has applied for 489 visa & i m going as dependent.I have applied for visa & got a email that either i give IELTS or pay $4890.I am happy to pay money but its been 1 month now i haven't heard back from them.What should i do?




Hi Maggie
In context of dependent's IELTS/PTE or payment of $4885, is it applicable to certain visas like 489 or all visas like 189, 190...

Can you please refer me DIBP link?
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admiralmirage9 (Jun 8, 2016)

*PTE SPouse requirement*

Hi All 

My Points are already reaching 65 Point and I am eligible for applying to EOI but my friend suggested that my wife to appear for PTE Exam .. which she did and got an Over all score of 41 (L40 R45 S29 W52) 

He gave me extract below mentioned 

PTE requirement for your spouse as per DIBP:
A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening is required.

is this Okay score .. or she has to take exam again .. when we apply i am primary applicant and she is my dependent with my 2 kids 

I am confused.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

gagneshsharma said:


> Hi Maggie
> In context of dependent's IELTS/PTE or payment of $4885, is it applicable to certain visas like 489 or all visas like 189, 190...
> 
> Can you please refer me DIBP link?
> ...


It applies to several visas, including 489, 189 and 190. From the DIBP website, it looks like it's $4,890 for a 489 - not sure why it costs $5 more vs. for a 189 or 190.
Fees and charges for visas


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

admiralmirage9 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My Points are already reaching 65 Point and I am eligible for applying to EOI but my friend suggested that my wife to appear for PTE Exam .. which she did and got an Over all score of 41 (L40 R45 S29 W52)
> 
> ...


If she's a dependent and you are not claiming partner points, she needs to meet the criteria of Functional English (How can I prove I have functional English?). She needs to score 30 in each of the 4 components so she hasn't passed due to the 29 in speaking.


----------



## Ranjith Kumar (Jul 27, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The answer = it depends
> 
> 
> If she's the primary applicant, then she needs to take one of the approved English tests to apply for a visa, unless she's exempt due to holding an eligible passport (she's need an English test to claim points though).
> ...


Thanks for responding. The 2nd point is not quite clear. If I am not using her points and can show the English medium certificate, does she still needs to appear for the IELTS in order to avoid the secondary fee ($4885).


----------



## Ranjith Kumar (Jul 27, 2016)

Ranjith Kumar said:


> Thanks for responding. The 2nd point is not quite clear. If I am not using her points and can show the English medium certificate, does she still needs to appear for the IELTS in order to avoid the secondary fee ($4885).


Maggie or some one with the knowledge of this one, Could you please clarify? Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Ranjith Kumar said:


> Maggie or some one with the knowledge of this one, Could you please clarify? Thanks in advance


What I was saying in the 2nd point was that if she doesn't already meet the criteria of Functional English, then she may want to take an English test to avoid the second payment. If she meets the criteria of Functional English through evidence of her studies, etc. then she wouldn't need to take an English test.


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Maggie 
Though it's not mandatory to get spouse's / dependent's education and skills assessment done, if not claiming the points. But is it required eventually to get a job or its just ab supportive document to help and make your credentials strong.

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ranjith Kumar said:


> Does my spouse also need to write PTE mandatory to apply for PR in Australia? She is B.Tech Graduate and having 7 yrs IT industry experience.


Not required if she is secondary applicant. You can prove her English language ability as Functional English through many ways listed in the link provided. . Please go through link provided for details.

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------

